# 2010 - 2011 Glaveston Trophy Trout Series



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Alot of you have been asking me when are the dates for this years tournaments so here they are. 

Nov 20th 
Dec 11th 
Feb 5th 
March 5th 

A couple of changes have been this year i have decided to have 3 man team instead of two, we will have four ways to register you can either pay credit card, by mail, drop by Coastline Marine in Seabrook or Fish On Tackle in Baytown. There has been no rule changes and weighin site is still the same. I will have Tshirts made which I will have them ready by the Dec tournament. This years membership will be 35 instead of the 25 it was last year. 25 dollars will still go toward the team of the year pot and the additonal 10 will go toward the Tshirt fee.. Also I have been working on extra TOY sponsorship donations to go along with the TOY fees I hope to get the pot around 2000-2500. TOY standings will go on your teams top 3 finishes and will go on total accumulitave weight throught the year. The payouts are still the same it will be a 90% payback... If anyone has any questions feel free to call me or email me. 

Thanks in advance
Capt Brent Juarez
Galveston Trophy Trout Series


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*Change*

March date has been moved to the 12th due to the Holder Show


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

just 3 days away ladies and gentlemen... lets not forget we will be having a split capts meeting between coastline marine on nasa rd 1 and fish on tackle on hwy 146 in baytown


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Just wanted to know if the tourney is still on for Feb.5th


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Feb 5th*

No it was postponed until Feb 12th--already a post under General Fishing earlier today about the postponement.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

This stinks.I have to work next weekend nights.(I'm OUT) It's better to be safe than sorry.
Also V-Day Weekend.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Any results???


----------

